
Francis Galton: The lost genius - staranjeet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Galton
======
eesmith
"The lost genius" is editorializing. There is nothing in the Wikipedia article
suggesting something why he was lost. The 'Further Reading' section shows 5
bibliographies, so ... what's lost about him?

